# Poppers?



## fishineveryday (May 16, 2007)

When is the best time of the year to catch bass on poppers?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

as a general rule, for me, when its hot and your fishing early and late in the day. Ive also done well in the fall when the vegetation is starting to die and the water clears, usually october. In creeks and rivers when the water is clear, smallies will smash them all day, especially in shaded areas. I know you can catch fish in the spring too, It seems like the day that the popper is the top producer are usually as I stated before. 
If your visibility is less than about 1-2 ft of water clarity, you might be better off using a noisier topwater like a buzzbait. Depending on how deep the fish are holding.

Ive caught a few on poppers this year already, especially in the last week. Even a few crappie.

just my observations


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

anytime the water is say above 65 degrees or so. then if your in shallow weedy areas ( 5ft or less) you can catch some really nice fish all day long not just early and late


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

i have an odd question...what does a buzzbait look like?is it like a spinnerbait but is the spinning piece bent in an L shape?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

B-I-N-G-O (correct!)



monsterseeker06 said:


> i have an odd question...what does a buzzbait look like?is it like a spinnerbait but is the spinning piece bent in an L shape?


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

poppers work all summer long, but their prime is immidiately post spawn


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep, I have to agree with some of you guys poppers work well all summer long. Although I have had a lot of success in the fall as well, but not as active like in the summer.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i love poppers all spring and summer. My go to bait


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have caught a few SM and LM on the Rebel Pop-R mostly late in the day, a friend of mine does real well with them uses them pretty much all the time.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Is there a type that work better than others? I have 2 skitter pops and can't get anything to look at them. Frog and shad colored.
What is the best way to fish them? I try to just make them spit water without moving, but I feel I must be doing something wrong. I use them on the darby btw.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

what a coincedence


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i use buzz baits and poppers at hte private club i belong at and have been killing them, here lately they have been liking the strike king spittin king, there is a rythem to retrieving poppers, i usually pop three times then pause retrieve two times then pause then repeat, also when it first hits the water i let it sit for about 5-7 seconds while retrieving it with a creeping craw pace to act as wonded bait fish dazed.


----------

